
Installing TensorFlow with Python 3 on EC2 GPU Instances - chrisconley
http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-enabled-tensorflow-with-python-3-4-in-ec2/
======
flx42_
Why not use the Tensorflow Docker images?

Or if you think they are too old, you can rebuild them manually, it will still
be easier than installing all the dependencies manually.

There is also an easier way of downloading cuDNN v2 (there is no such thing as
cuDNN v6.5 by the way): [https://github.com/NVIDIA/nvidia-
docker/blob/master/ubuntu-1...](https://github.com/NVIDIA/nvidia-
docker/blob/master/ubuntu-14.04/cuda/7.0/devel/cudnn2/Dockerfile#L13)

~~~
dwiel
Is running the docker image on a fresh standard AMI [1] all it takes to get a
working tensorflow backed by the GPU? There is nothing you need to install on
the host OS?

[1] for example: Ubuntu 14.04 (HVM) public ami, ami-06116566

~~~
exxo_
You need the NVIDIA drivers and the nvidia-docker plugin.

$ docker-machine create --driver amazonec2 --amazonec2-instance-type
g2.2xlarge ...

$ docker-machine ssh <host> # install the NVIDIA driver and nvidia-docker-
plugin

$ eval `docker-machine env <host>`

$ ssh-add ~/.docker/machine/machines/<host>/id_rsa

$ NV_HOST="ssh://ubuntu@<ip>:" nvidia-docker run mybuild/tensorflow

Step 2 can be skipped if you use a custom AMI.

------
listic
This is a great guide for starting out, but how do I get TensorFlow on EC2 GPU
instances in a more production-ready, reproducible way? Even the results of
things like

    
    
        sudo apt-get update
        sudo apt-get upgrade -y
        sudo apt-get install -y build-essential git swig default-jdk zip zlib1g-dev
    

are dependent on the point in time when the commands are issued. Also, 75
minutes is a long time to spin up an instance.

------
wodenokoto
I'm using tensorflow with Python 3.5 on my machine, why does this say it
doesn't work with 3.5?

~~~
chrisconley
Thanks for verifying, it wasn't working for us a couple weeks ago but haven't
check since then.

I'll give 3.5 a go in the next couple days and update the guide as necessary.
Thanks!

